# Public land birds



## fishingbum24

Went out last Saturday and doubled up with my good buddy that also doubled up with me on opening day on public land definitely will be a hunt to remember and a season to remember I set my goal this year to take both of my birds on public land and I did it there's alot of good public land out there ya just gota put your time in I was out every weekend and 2 times during the week since opening day and think I seen maybe 4 other hunted the whole time









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalebBone

Great bird man! Way to get it done on public land!


----------



## joekacz

Great bird! I cut my teeth almost 50yrs ago (where the heck did the years go) on public land turkeys and would do it today if I could. Most of my firsts came on public land....first sighting,bagging,kill using a decoy,2 bird limit the first year allowed,called in a bird for my son’s first bird,lots of first birds for friends that I called in,first attack on the decoys by a coyote and I’m sure that there’s more. If you put in the time and miles there are some great areas of public land that you can have a lot of fun on.


----------



## Muddy

Congrats!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Public land can be under appreciated. My BIL used to deer hunt the public section of Mosquito Wildlife Area. He told me he saw some gigantic bucks back in there, and one morning he put an arrow through one of them. Took him until nightfall to get that big hoss out of there, and it just about killed him! 

That's the thing. You can't take an ATV back in, so everything has to be done on foot. So, unless you are young and strong, or have an army at your disposal to help you drag, you're kind of limited to small game. 

Still, a nice accomplishment!


----------



## fireline

A double on public ground is a great accomplishment, Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Kenlow1

Fishingbum-congrats to you and your buddy! At first I thought it was Hank Williams Jr that joined OGF! There is a little similiarity with the beard. Haha


----------



## Reel em In 2

Kenlow1 said:


> Fishingbum-congrats to you and your buddy! At first I thought it was Hank Williams Jr that joined OGF! There is a little similiarity with the beard. Haha


Congrats. Nice bird!!!


----------

